# Nest Bowls



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I got these coconut liners for planters at Ollie's for 1.99. I have been looking at Lowe's and Walmart and there around 8.00 each. 

I'm hopping they will help keep the babies warmer when I pair them in Feb. I did 10 bowls with one.



















I put duck tape around the edge to hold them in place. I think it will give them a good start for nest building.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cool, can't beat Ollie's from what I have heard.. I need to make the trip.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice, if you dont want to use duct tape, you can also fit them to the bottom of the bowl only


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

I Have Used Carpet Padding It Works Good . And Some Indoor Outdoor Carpet


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

How do you hold them in place? When i line the bottom with something they always kick it out.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

The plastic dog dishes from the dollar store are a bit bigger than the paper nest bowls, and have a little less of a curve to them, so they dont need to be secured, they stay in place by themselves and dont get kicked out. The coconut fiber gives plenty of grip so splayed legs wont occur.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

I just got a few dog bowls from the dollar tree for my pigeons nests, guess I'm not the only one that goes to the store and thinks "oh I could use that for my pigeons " LOL


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i just got 16 dog bowls from the doller tree $16 and got coconut fiber from lowes $4.99 for a huge sheet of it and cut to fit them, i don't use the coconut fiber untill babies are banded and pooping out the side of the bowl tho. until then i use sand in bottom of bowl and pine needles...


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

johnnyksspeedshop said:


> Very nice, if you dont want to use duct tape, you can also fit them to the bottom of the bowl only


Johnny, I just bought that same dog dish, (actually i bought all they had at the time) from Dollar Tree for a dollar each. I was wondering how do you like using them? I plan on drilling 4 holes in the bottom but my main concern is if they are going to be slippery. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

The Dollar Tree has round gripper pads that fit in the bowl nicely. There was a post once of someone using just then in the nest. It would be nice to go under the coconut pad to avoid slipping.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Covenant Loft said:


> Johnny, I just bought that same dog dish, (actually i bought all they had at the time) from Dollar Tree for a dollar each. I was wondering how do you like using them? I plan on drilling 4 holes in the bottom but my main concern is if they are going to be slippery. Thanks for any input.


Hello Pastor Walter, I truly love them in conjunction with the coconut nest pads. Do you plan on using nest pads? If not, I would be concerned about it being slippery, even with regular nesting material such as hay, as it could easily be pushed aside. Even if not using the coconut nest pads, cutting anything to fit the bottom is needed in my opinion. The nice thing about the nest pads is they are pretty thick, so if you cut them the diameter of the flattish bottom, they dont move at all. Drilling holes would help with keeping the nest dry im sure, but my nests have stayed dry without them. The reason I did not drill holes is that I thought the trapped air underneath would act as a good insulator for our cold MN winters.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

I use those dog bowls with the Belgium pads and they work real good-no slipege.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i use grass hehe


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=20395

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=20399

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=20398


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I am a big fan of hot glue guns. I traded the little bowls for the larger ones. Drilled three small holes for drainage, then applied a ring of hot glue to hold the coconut pad in place. I then boiled some straw to get rid of fungus spores and other wee beasties. Dried it and put it in the breeding loft. My pair are now on their first round of eggs.


----------

